# [interfaces réseaux] Aucune interface réseau... [résolu]

## Dismantr

Bonjour à tous,

Bon, mea culpea, tout ça... Je reviens humblement vers vous après quelques jours de galère à ne pas trouver la solution à un problème idiot... Je suis en train d'installer (enfin !) une gentoo sur mon nouveau laptop (un HP Pavilion DV2799EF, l'édition spéciale...) ; j'ai d'abord pas mal galéré avec le noyau (je n'avais pas l'habitude de tous ces nouveaux matériels, et puis, en LVM, sous Gentoo, je n'avais jamais fait...) et, maintenant que ça fonctionne (le LVM existait déjà, le tout était de bien comprendre comment gérer ça sous Gentoo), j'essaye péniblement de faire marcher mon réseau. Et là, malgré une config raisonnée du noyau, pas moyen  :Sad: .

Le problème ne vient, pour l'instant, pas de la configuration du réseau proprement dite, mais des interfaces : rien à part "lo"  :Wink: 

Mon matériel :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
> 
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
> ...

 

Pour la carte ethernet, si je ne me trompe pas, driver sky2

Pour la carte wifi, driver iwl4965 et il y a une sombre histoire avec iwlwifi, mac80211, et les noyaux supérieurs à 2.6.2x...

Les 3 drivers en gras sont dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6...

Je peux vous poster mon .config, mais je doute que cela soit nécessaire de tout poster ; j'ai fait plusieurs essais : quelques tentatives persos, et dernièrement, en désespoir de cause, avec un .config tiré d'une Ubuntu...

Voilà... Si vous avez des idées, ou même un post ancien, qui m'aurait échappé, je suis TRÈS intéressé  :Wink: Last edited by Dismantr on Tue Jul 15, 2008 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

et au final, ils sont chargés  tes pilotes ? (lsmod, tout ça)

qu'est ce que ça dit dans dmesg ?

Pour la carte réseau, je sais pas exactement vis à vis des modèles mais moi j'utilise skge pour ma Marvell Yukon (mais elle est vieille)

Sinon je confirme qu'il faut mac80211 pour iwl4965. Y a aussi un paquet à installer (net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode)

----------

## Dismantr

Alors, un extrait de lsmod :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> iwl4965               210164  0 
> ...

 

Le lsmod complet

Par contre sky2 ne se charge pas... 

Le lsmod d'une ubuntu

Dans ce lsmod, sky2 est chargé.

Pour le dmesg, l'on a :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds
> ...

 

Le dmesg complet

Je ne vois pas de trace de la carte ethernet  :Sad: . Et même si la carte wifi apparaît je n'ai pas l'interface concernée dans ifconfig... D'autant que je n'utilise que le wifi d'ordinaire, donc, c'est plutôt gênant...

À tout hasard, mon .config (faîtes pas attention au bordel, mon dernier essai a été fait avec le .config d'une ubuntu sur laquelle tout est bien reconnu ; il y a donc plein plein plein de trucs qui ne servent à rien...). Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi vous poster dans ce dernier, donc vous avez le tout en lien...

Sinon, le paquet ...-ucode est bien installé  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

Par rapport au module sky2, une petite expérience sur le pc d'un ami utilisant ce module avec une carte éthernet marvell sous ubuntu.

Le module était bien chargé au démarrage mais il n'avait pas de connexion internet, malgré la présence d'eth0. En relançant un dhclient sur eth0, la connexion était refusée : impossible pour dhc de configurer eth0.

La solution que j'ai fini par trouver : décharger le module, le recharger, et relancer dhclient, et la le miracle avait lieu : l'interface était active.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rmmod sky2
> 
> modprobe sky2
> ...

 

Tout cela pour dire que si sky2 est bien chargé sur ubuntu (7.10 et 8.04), il n'est pas forcément actif. Par contre cet ami n'ayant pas installé gentoo sur ce pc, je n'ai pas spécialement d'idée pour cette dernière si ce n'est de charger le module et lancer dhclient via un script dans /etc/init.d.

----------

## Dismantr

Je vais mettre en pratique ton conseil salamandrix, histoire de voir ce que cela donne  :Smile: . Merci du conseil, je n'y aurait pas pensé... Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que le pilote refuse de se charger au démarrage (il est inscrit dans autoload.d) (petit astérisque rouge et message qui va avec au boot... Il faut que je vérifie mon .config sur ce plan-là : s'il a été compilé en dur lors de mon dernier essai, c'est peut-être normal...)

Sinon, personne n'a d'idée à propos du pilote iwl chargé, mais pas d'interface réseau détectée par ifconfig (même pas wlan0 ou un eth[qqch]) ???

----------

## Desintegr

Tu as vérifié avec ifconfig -a ?

----------

## Dismantr

Merci Desintegr  :Very Happy: 

ifconfig -a me donne bien mes interfaces wlan0 et wmaster => ça devrait aller un poil mieux  :Very Happy: 

Ceci dit, quel est la différence entre ifconfig et ifconfig -a : --all ? (c'est pas documenter dans le man de la fonction) pourquoi le comportement de cette commande n'est pas le même selon les distributions ? Certaines distributions aliassent ifconfig vers ifconfig -a ?  :Rolling Eyes:  Si l'un de vous veux bien m'éclairer sur la question...

Bon, sinon, pour sky2, c'était un problème de noyau. Il y a deux drivers pour les marvell yukon ; pour le sky2, c'était celui d'à côté (une recherche sous menuconfig avec / permet de trouver facilement le module à cocher).

Bon, en théorie, je suppose qu'avec ça je devrais avoir une config réseau fonctionnelle après configuration des fichiers net et wpa_supplicant, si effectivement ifconfig chez debian et ifconfig -a sous gentoo, ça donne la même chose  :Wink:  !

Merci de votre aide !

 :Cool: 

Et encore désolé ; c'était bien un problème stupide...   :Confused: 

----------

## Desintegr

ifconfig n'affiche que les interfaces qui sont up (actives). ifconfig -a les affiche toutes. Et c'est documenté :

 *Quote:*   

> -a     display all interfaces which are currently available, even if down

 

----------

